# Has anyone ever successfully negotiated when buying at CEX?



## LeslieB (Jan 21, 2016)

Are CEX prices fixed, or are you expected to (for example) ask for a discount for cash or make a lower offer?

They do seem very dear, in some cases almost as dear as buying new....


----------



## WWWeed (Feb 1, 2016)

They are fixed prices for everything. When you bring something in they will look the prices up and tell you what they can pay for it. I'm not aware of any negotiation being able to take place.

As a rule of thumb they give you just under half of what they would sell it for cash (just over half if you want credit, just under half if you want cash). Most of the latest prices are now on their website.

They are a bit scammy so I cant really recommend them. However I have had the odd bargain out of them thanks to the occupational pricing screw up!


----------



## shifting gears (Feb 1, 2016)

I bought this in the Brixton branch for a fiver (as priced)

Sátántangó - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I checked it on amazon on my phone before buying and it was about 20 quid! Guess they figured a 7 1/2 hr post communism epic in black & white wasn't exactly gonna have people forming an orderly queue

I always wondered if a fellow u75 poster sold it in.. If so cheers, it's great!


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 2, 2016)

In some ways the take it or leave it  thing is better for me- I'm a crap negotiater at the best of times.

It seems you can only get a decent-ish bargain if you have something to trade in?

Anyway I've brought a Core Prime new now, which was only £10 more than the CEX 'A' grade price.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 2, 2016)

I've often looked in and thought they are expensive. I normally look in shops for brand new prices and then check there to see if there are bargains. There usually not, sometimes there stuff is more expensive. I'm amazed they're so busy.


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 2, 2016)

dessiato said:


> I'm amazed they're so busy.



Yes, me too.  I can understand people paying more than they would on (eg) Ebay for the peace of mind of a guarantee and some sort of returns option. But to pay 90% of the new price for a used phone is just crazy in my book. 

The only real bargains I can see in there (and this is worth knowing) is for sports games that get regular updates (eg FIFA 12,13,14 etc) - some of the older versions in there are very cheap.  Less than a couple of quid in some cases.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 2, 2016)

went in there looking for wii U or DS stuff.   Nearly everything  same the same  price  or  more expensive than  they are on amazon.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 2, 2016)

Posting from cex.   Just looked at their 3ds games. Most are about a fiver more in store than on amazon.


----------



## eoin_k (Feb 2, 2016)

Perhaps you are comparing their prices to those in the wrong markets. Pawn shops always struck me as the sort of businesses that tried to squeeze as much as they can out of the most vulnerable people in society. Those who can't get other forms of credit are often the same people who can't shop online.


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 2, 2016)

A very good point about pawn shops although you might expect  CEXs customers to be a bit more tech savvy and maybe have online access. Not necessarily though.


----------



## eoin_k (Feb 2, 2016)

Ah I just thought it was just a cash converters equivalent.


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 2, 2016)

eoin_k said:


> Ah I just thought it was just a cash converters equivalent.


It is similar, but only deals in tech stuff. So second hand smartphones,  games consoles and the games for them, tablets etc etc

CEX don't sell things like bikes or kids toys, nor are they a pawnbroker.


----------

